# Wichita Falls KAUZ



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

I wish they would get thier digital 6-01 fixed. Sounds not right and the picture is scrambled, it did not work this past friday the 23rd, and today is sunday and tonightit is not working as well, there is no way of calling the tech dept and telling them there is a problem.

Bill


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

You can call the engineering department... I have a bunch of times. I am not in town today so I cannot tune over there to find out what is up, but in the past they have managed to fix it after I call... I was kind of wondering if I was the only viewer for a couple years...

NBC/FOX are the same company, they have had their MPEG encoders go out a few times in the past.

At least CBS passes the HD feed through, NBC/FOX just pass thier standard definition feed through.


----------

